# First time to going to thailand,who can give me some proposal please?Thank you!



## luyuwei (Feb 10, 2012)

Glad to see you,everyone!I am from china,I will going to Thailand for travel in 22th of this month ,It is my first time to going to there,so,if you have some travel guide or proposal,I am glad to hear your sounds. Thank you!

waitting for you!lane:


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Are traveling alone?
Are you a party-animal or more into culture or both?
How long will you travel around?
Are you traveling on a tight budget or do you have room for "extravaganza"?

Just some info needed in order to come up with some kind of decent advise.


----------



## luyuwei (Feb 10, 2012)

We are a tour team, about 20 persons.

The main destination in Bangkok, Chiang Mai and the surrounding tropical islands,Watching the "extravaganza show" is a must, maybe you can give me some introduce.


----------



## luyuwei (Feb 10, 2012)

Did you ever came to thailand? Jose


----------



## luyuwei (Feb 10, 2012)

I heard the news in terms of Bangkok took place with the bombing yesterday, I really hope that this trip a safe journey home.


----------



## luyuwei (Feb 10, 2012)

I can't post the image,what's wrong!!


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Luyuwei, 20 people in a tour team. I suppose that you arranged transport and possibly accommodation from China. 
If not, seek contact with a Thai tour operator, take care that you get a bus + driver + tour guide and tell them what you want and let it go.


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Do not worry about bombing in Bangkok, it was unusual. Be aware of your surroundings and you will be ok. 

When in Chaing Mai be sure to visit Doi Su Thep, dress appropriately for temple.


----------



## hostlistman (Jan 27, 2012)

go to the site here
Thailand Travel Guide for Bangkok.
you will get all you need for bankok. see right frame of the site "don't miss" and you will see plenty of travel place in bankok,
or choose another province in thailand here Thailand travel guide, destinations and maps
The website provide more information such as currency exchange, offer, travel plan and more.
The website are official of Tourism Thailand


----------

